# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Հայաստանի հավաքականի ընկերական խաղեր

## John

Մալթա - Հայաստան 0:1

Այսօր մեկնարկեց Մալթայի միջազգային մրցաշարը, որին մասնակցում են Հայաստանի, Մալթայի, Բելառուսի և Իսլանդիայի ազգային հավաքականները: Մրցաշարի առաջին խաղում բելառուսները հաղթեցին Իսլանդիայի ընտրանուն` 2:0 հաշվով: Գոլերի հեղինակներն են` Ռոման Վասիլյուկը (33') և Պավել Պլասկոննին (47'):

Իսկ մեր ազգային ընտրանին առավելության հասավ տանտերերի նկատմամբ` 1:0 հաշվով: Մեր թիմի կազմում միակ գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ փոխարինման դուրս եկած Արա Հակոբյանը:

Հայաստանի հավաքական` Մ. Ազիզյան, Կ. Դոխոյան, Ռ. Արզումանյան, Ա. Թադևոսյան (Հ. Մխիթարյան, 75'), Ա. Մկրտչյան, Ա. Առաքելյան (Կ. Ալեքսանյան, 66'), Ա. Ոսկանյան, Լ. Պաչաջյան (Կ. Մկրտչյան, 86'), Վ. Մինասյան, Գ. Ղազարյան (Ա. Հակոբյան, 60'), Ս. Մելքոնյան (Ն. Սահակյան, 84)

Մալթայի հավաքական` Մ. Մուսկատ, Շ. Բայադա, Բ. Սաիդ, Ա. Խուէրեբ, Ջ. Ագիուս (Ս. Վելման, 73'), Ռ. Բրիֆա, Է. Բարբարա (Պ. Պուլիչինո, 73'), Ի. Վուդս (Է. Կոհեն, 46'), Ջ. Մալիա (Կ. Ֆրենդո, '), Ռ. Ֆենեխ (Գ. Սկիբերաս, 60'), Ռ. Բայադա (Կ. Շկիկլունա, 86')

7-րդ րոպեին դեղին քարտ ստացավ Մալթայի հավաքականի ավագ` Ջիլբերթ Ագիուսը

Ընթանում է հանդիպման 20-րդ րոպեն: Առայժմ թիմերից և ոչ մեկն առավելություն չունի: Հաշիվն է` 0:0:

21-րդ րոպեին դեղին քարտ ստացավ Հայաստանի հավաքականի կիսապաշտպան` Արարատ Առաքելյանը:

45-րդ րոպեին Սամվել Մելքոնյանի հարվածից հետո տանտերերին օգնության հասավ դարպասաձողը:

Ընդմիջում:

Սկսվել է երկրորդ խաղակեսը:

60-րդ րոպեին առաջին փոփոխությունը տեղի ունեցավ Հայաստանի ընտրանու կազմում. Գևորգ Ղազարյանին փոխարինեց Արա Հակոբյանը:

66-րդ րոպեին երկրորդ փոփոխությունը տեղի ունեցավ Հայաստանի ընտրանու կազմում. Արարատ Առաքելյանին փոխարինեց Կարեն Ալեքսանյանը:

ԳՈԼ` 69-րդ րոպեին մեր հավաքականը բացեց հանդիպման հաշիվը: Գոլի հեղինակն է` Արա Հակոբյանը

75-րդ րոպեին հերթական փոփոխությունը տեղի ունեցավ Հայաստանի ընտրանու կազմում. Ալեքսանդր Թադևոսյանին փոխարինեց Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը:

84-րդ րոպեին հերթական փոփոխությունը տեղի ունեցավ Հայաստանի ընտրանու կազմում. Սամվել Մելքոնյանին փոխարինեց Նորայր Սահակյանը:

86-րդ րոպեին հերթական փոփոխությունը տեղի ունեցավ Հայաստանի ընտրանու կազմում. Լևոն Պաչաջյանին փոխարինեց Կառլեն Մկրտչյանը:

89-րդ րոպեին Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանի հարվածից հետո գերազանց խաղաց Մալթայի ընտրանու դարպասապահ Մարիո Մուսկատը:

Հանդիպումն ավարտվեց 1:0 հաշվով` Հայաստանի ազգային ընտրանու հաղթանակով:
Աղբյուր՝  www.ffa.am

----------


## NoemI

Այսոր Հայաստանի հավաքականը հաղթեց Բելառուսի ընտրանուն 1:2 հաշվով.
*ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ ՏՂԱՆԵՐ*

----------


## Ուրվական

*Հայաստան - Բելառուս*  *2:1*

Հայաստանի հավաքական` Մ.Ազիզյան, Կ.Դոխոյան, Ռ.Արզումանյան, Ա. Թադևոսյան, Ա. Մկրտչյան, Ա.Առաքելյան, Ա.Ոսկանյան, Լ. Պաչաջյան, Կ.Մկրտչյան, Հ.Մխիթարյան, Ս.Մելքոնյան

Պահեստայիններ` Գ.Մելիքսեթյան, Կ.Ալեքսանյան, Ն.Սահակյան, Ա.Հակոբյան, Գ.Ղազարյան, Ա.Եդիգարյան, Վ.Մինասյան

Բելառուսի հավաքական` Ա.Լյանցևիչ, Ա.Կուլչի, Ե.Ֆիլիպենկո, Ս.Օմելյանչուկ, Պ.Պլասկոննի, Վ.Բուլիգա, Մ.Ռոմաշչենկո, Գ.Բլիզնյուկ, Ռ.Վասիլյուկ, Կ.Պավլյուչեկ, Վ. Գլեբ

Պահեստայիններ` Ս.Վերեմկո, Ա.Պավլով, Ս.Կորնիլենկո, Ի.Շուտով, Ռ.Կիրենկին, Մ.Ասիպովիչ, Ա.Պուտիլո

Հանդիպումը սկսվել է...

Գոլ` 5-րդ րոպեին Մայիս Ազիզյանի սխալից օգտվեց Վյաչեսլավ Գլեբը և բացեց հանդիպման հաշիվը` 0:1

Քիչ անց Վյաչեսլավ Գլեբի հարվածից հետո մեր հավաքականին օգնության հասավ դարպասաձողը:

Գոլ` 19-րդ րոպեին մեր ընտրանուն հաջողվեց վերականգնել հավասարակշռությունը: Տուգանայինի խաղարկումից հետո աչքի ընկավ Արարատ Առաքելյանը:

27-րդ րոպե` վտանգավոր պահ մեր դարպասի մոտ: Պաշտպաններին հաջողվում է հեռացնել վտանգը

29-րդ րոպե` Գլեբի հարվածից հետո Մայիս Ազիզյանը փրկում է մեր թիմին վերահաս գոլից:

41-րդ րոպեին դեղին քարտ ստացավ Հայաստանի հավաքականի կիսապաշտպան` Կառլեն Մկրտչյանը:

Ընդմիջում:

Սկսվել է երկրորդ խաղակեսը...

46-րդ րոպեին առաջին փոփոխությունը տեղի ունեցավ Բելառուսի ընտրանու կազմում. Գ.Բլիզնյուկին փոխարինեց Մ.Ասիպովիչը:

57-րդ րոպեին առաջին փոփոխությունը տեղի ունեցավ նաև Հայաստանի հավաքականի կազմում. Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանին փոխարինեց Արա Հակոբյանը:

60--րդ րոպեին Արա Հակոբյանի փոխանցումից հետո Սամվել Մելքոնյանը, գտնվելով նպաստավոր դիրքում, շեղ հարվածեց:

67-րդ րոպեին Բելառուսի հավաքականի կազմում դեղին քարտ ստացավ Մ.Ասիպովիչը:

68--րդ րոպեին զգուշացվեց մեր հավաքականի պաշտպան Ալեքսանդր Թադևոսյանը:

69-րդ րոպեին փոփոխություն տեղի ունեցավ Բելառուսի ընտրանու կազմում` Ռ. Վասիլյուկին փոխարինեց Ս.Կորնիլենկոն:

72-րդ րոպեին տեղի ունեցավ կրկնակի փոփոխություն մեր թիմի կազմում` Լևոն Պաչաջյանին փոխարինեց Նորայր Սահակյանը, իսկ Արթուր Ոսկանյանի տեղը խաղադաշտ դուրս եկավ Կարեն Ալեքսանյանը:

73-րդ րոպեին զգուշացվեց Հայաստանի ընտրանու պաշտպան Ռոբերտ Արզումանյանը:

Գոլ` 77-րդ րոպեին Արա Հակոբյանի հարվածից հետո Բելառուսի ընտրանու դարպասապահ Ա.Լյանցևիչը գնդակը հանեց անկյունայինի: Բայց արդեն անկյունայինի խաղարկումից հետո Հակոբյանն ոչ մի շանս չթողեց մրցակցի դարպասապահին:

80-րդ րոպեին Գևորգ Ղազարյանը փոխարինեց Աղվան Մկրտչյանին:

84-րդ րոպեին երկրորդ դեղի քարտի համար դաշտից հեռացվեց Ալեքսանդր Թադևոսյանը:

89-րդ րոպեին Սամվել Մելքոնյանի փոխարեն խաղադաշտ դուրս եկավ Արթուր Եդիգարյանը:

Հանդիպումն ավարտվեց 2:1 հաշվով` Հայաստանի ազգային ընտրանու հաղթանակով:

Աղբյուր՝ www.ffa.am 
 :Hands Up:

----------


## Vahe

Տարին լավ ենք սկսել: 
Եթե Իսլանդիայի հետ էլ ոչ-ոքի խաղանք Մալթայի գավաթը կհաղթենք:

Հա մեկ էլ հալալ է Պոուլսենին, համ երիտասարդներին խաղացրեց, համ  էլ լավ արդյունքի հասավ: 2-րդ մարզիչն էր, որ հաղթանակով սկսեց իր կարիերան Հայաստանում եւ միակը որ հենց սկզբից 2 հաղթանակ անընդմեջ տարավ:

----------


## Ֆելո

աբրեն :Hands Up:

----------


## Mari

Հուսադրող ու  ուրախալի լուրեր  են: Կարևորը  հաղթանակներից  ոգևորվեն   մեր  հավաքականի  տղաները,  որ  հետո.... :Clapping: Ախր  շաատ  եմ  է  ուզում,  որ  էն  խաղում  հաղթենք,  հաղթելու  էլ  ենք /չգրեմ  էլի  ում  հետ  խաղում,  որ  ինչ-որ  մեկը  աչքով  չտա/
ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ :Clapping:  :Drinks:

----------


## Fedayi

Էս ինչ լավ լուր էր....

----------


## Amourchik

Ապրեն մեր տղաները:Այդպես էլ շարունակեք: Աստված տա որ այս ոգով էլ խաղան հետագա շատ կարևոր խաղերին: 
 Շնորհավոր մեր հաղթանակը :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

կարող ա Իսլանդիային կրվենք էլ, բայց առաջի տեղ բռնենք
եթե Բելառուսն ու Մալթան ոչ-ոքի խաղացին, արդեն Իսլանդիայի հետ ոնց ուզենք կարանք խաղանք
իմիջայլոց սա երևի առաջի միջազգային մրցաշարն ա, որ մերոնք պտի կրեն

----------


## Monk

Իսկ Մալթան ու Իսլանդիան չեն խաղացել իրար հետ?

----------


## Աբելյան

Մալթան 1-0 կրել ա Իսլանդիային

----------


## Egern.net

ի՞նչ ինֆորմացիա կա Հայաստան-Իսլանդիա

----------


## Սամվել

> ի՞նչ ինֆորմացիա կա Հայաստան-Իսլանդիա


2-0 ՊԱրտվում ենք  :Sad:

----------


## Ֆելո

պարտվեցինք 2:0 :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

Բայց մեկա խմբում առաջին տեղում ենք, անկախ մյուս հանդիպումից!

----------


## Ֆելո

> Բայց մեկա խմբում առաջին տեղում ենք, անկախ մյուս հանդիպումից!


ով ասեց? :Shok:  մենակ ոչ ոքիի դեպքում ենք առաջին տեղում :Wink:

----------


## Vahe

> Բայց մեկա խմբում առաջին տեղում ենք, անկախ մյուս հանդիպումից!


ռեգլամենտի համաձայն հավասար միավորների դեպքում հաշվի են առնում խփած ու բաց թողած գոլերի տարբերությունը: մեզ մոտ 0 է էդ ցուցանիշը: Եթե Մալթան հաղթի 1:0 իրանց մոտ կլինի +1, իսկ եթե Բելառուսը իրանց մոտ կլինի +2: Այսինքն միայն ոչ-ոքիի դեպքու կլինենք առաջին տեղը:

----------


## Taurus

ես էլ գիտեի խմբային օրենքներն ա գործում, ով ում հաղթել ա!

----------


## Ֆելո

> ռեգլամենտի համաձայն հավասար միավորների դեպքում հաշվի են առնում խփած ու բաց թողած գոլերի տարբերությունը: մեզ մոտ 0 է էդ ցուցանիշը: Եթե Մալթան հաղթի 1:0 իրանց մոտ կլինի +1, իսկ եթե Բելառուսը իրանց մոտ կլինի +2: Այսինքն միայն ոչ-ոքիի դեպքու կլինենք առաջին տեղը:


ես էլ եմ էդ ասում :Hands Up: 
Հ.Գ. գոնե մի միավոր որ էսօր պոկեինք պրոբլեմ չէր լինի :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Malta [0 - 1] Belarus
89'	[0 - 1]		M. Romashchenko 

Ինչ որա ա: Չմտածեք  :Smile:  կյանքը շարունակվումա  :Smile:  ինչ գիտենք կարողա մարզիչը տակտիկան էր փորձարկում անհաջող ստացվեց: խաղը չենք տեսել չէ՞  :Smile:   Նենց որ ամեն ինչ լավա: Մոռացաք որ 2 տարի առաջ երազում էինք ոչոքիի մասին: իսկ հիմա հաղթում ենք էլ: նենց որ  :Smile:  

Հ.Գ. 2 րոպեել դիմանային էլի ետ բելօռուսները

----------


## Ֆելո

էլի չստացվեց :Sad:

----------


## NoemI

էհ ափսոս էլի, հազիվ մի մրցաշար պիտի հաղթենիք, չեմ հասկանում ուժեղներին հաղթեցինք ամենաթույլին վոնց պարտվեցինք

----------


## Egern.net

մի քիչ շատ ուրախացանք երևի էլի.... դա նույնն էր, ինչ որ ասենք Ղազախստանի հետ երկրորդ խաղը... ոչինչ, էդ էլ կբուժվի...

ափսոս, իհարկե

----------


## Ֆելո

բայց ffa-ում Հայաստանը առաջին տեղումա գրած. կարողա անհատականա խաղերի արդյունքներովա հաղթողը որոշվում? :Wink: 
http://ffa.am/am/competitions/maltatournament/2008

----------


## Աբելյան

դե պարզ ա մերոնք մերոնց առաջի տեղում կգրեն  :Smile: 
կամ էլ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն վերանայել ա արդյունքները  :Smile: 

չէ, քանի որ մերոնք խփած-բաց թողած գնդակների վատ տարբերություն ունեն, ուրեմն երկրորդն են

Ամեն ինչ արվեց, որ մերոնք առաջի տեղը չբռնեն: Մալթա-Բելառուսը խոսացված էր: Ով գիտի մեր խաղն էլ էր խոստացված (դե, մերոնք հեշտ կաշառվող ազգ են, դրա համար էլ ենթադրությունների տեղիք ա տալի), ճիշտ ա ես տենց բան չեմ սպասում: Հնարավոր ա, հենց վերջի տուրում որոշվեց հաղթողին որոշել գնդակների լավագույն տարբերությամբ: Ինչ ասեմ, մրցաշարը փախած մրցաշար էր: Մերոնք էլ ապրեն լավ հանդես գալու համար: Տարվա սկիզբը հուսադրող ա: Մեր մարզիչն էլ կարգին մարզիչ ա ու ինձ թվում ա մերոնք իրա օրոք Ստոյկիցայի վախտերի նման լավ կխաղան:

----------


## GevSky

Ժողովուրդ մենք առաջինն ենք ինչ եք ընկել ոտ ու ձեռ, հավասար միավորների դեպքում հաշվի է առնվում տվյալ թիմի հետ խաղի արդյունքը (հիշեք անցյալ տարի Բարսան պրիմերայում զիջեց Ռեալին այդ նույն պատճառով ), իսկ այդ դեպքում Բելառուսն է որին հաղթել ենք: Ամեն դեպքում մեր թիմը արդեն իսկ ուժեղ է! :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Անգլիայում էլ ինչքան գիտեմ գնդակների տարբերություննեն հաշվում, տակ շտո Իսպանիան ստեղ կապ չունի, սաղ տեղերը նույն ձև չի, ես մրցույթում գնդակներնեն հաշվում դրա համար էլ Բելառուսնա չեմպիոն ճանաչվել

----------


## John

Մայիսի 28-ին Մոլդովա-Հայաստան
Հունիսի 1-ին Հունաստան-Հայաստան
1ին անգամ մեր հավաքական  հավանաբար կհրավիրվի «Արարատի» բրազիլացի կիսապաշտպան Պիզելլի Մարկոսը

----------


## Ֆելո

> 1ին անգամ մեր հավաքական  հավանաբար կհրավիրվի «Արարատի» բրազիլացի կիսապաշտպան Պիզելլի Մարկոսը


Հայաստանի քաղաքացիա? :Shok:

----------


## John

> Հայաստանի քաղաքացիա?


Համարյա: Շուտով կդառնա  :Wink:  Ֆեդերացին զբաղվումա  էդ հարցով

----------


## salatik

Ա1plus-ից եմ վերցրել.

Ֆուտբոլի Հայաստանի մինչեւ 19 տարեկանների հավաքականն իր 2-րդ հանդիպումն անցկացրեց Իտալիայի միջազգային ընկերական մրցաշարի շրջանակներում: Այս անգամ մեր թիմը մրցեց իտալական Բ Սերիան ներկայացնող ՚Վիչենցաՙ ակումբի մինչեւ19 տարեկանների թիմի հետ: Արմեն Գյուլբուդաղյանցի սաները, ինչպես եւ իտալական ՚Մոնցայիՙ մինչեւ 19 տարեկանների հետ խաղում, տարան վստահ հաղթանակ` նույն 4:1 հաշվով: 

Հայաստանի ընտրանու կազմում աչքի ընկան 
Միհրան Մանասյանը (4), 
Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը (56), 
Նորայր Գյոզալյանն (81) ու 
Էդգար Մալաքյանը (84): 
Նախորդ խաղում Հայաստանի կազմում աչքի էին ընկել Տ
իգրան Ոսկանյանը, 
Էդգար Մալաքյանը, 
Լեւոն Հայրապետյանը եւ 
Հայկ Չիլինգարյանը: 

Գրանցված արդյունքները վկայում են, որ մինչեւ 19 տարեկանների հավաքականը մայիսի 22-27-ը Հայաստանում կայանալիք Եվրոպայի առաջնության էլիտ-ռաունդում կարող է պայքարել եզրափակչի ուղեգրի համար: 
Հիշեցնենք, որ մինչեւ 19 տարեկանների հավաքականը մրցելու է Թուրքիայի, Ուկրաինայի եւ Իսպանիայի հավաքականների հետ: 

Մայիսի 10-ին Հայաստանը կմրցի արդեն իտալական հեղինակավոր *՚Յուվենտուսՙ* ակումբի մինչեւ 19 տարեկանների թիմի հետ, որից հետո մեր ընտրանին կվերադառնա Հայաստան:

----------


## Ֆելո

*Յան Պոուլսենը հրապարակեց հավաքականի ընդլայնված կազմը*

Հայաստանի ազգային ընտրանու մարզչական շտաբը` Յան Պոուլսենի գլխավորությամբ, ուսումնամարզական հավաքի է հրավիրել 22 ֆուտբոլիստի, որոնցից 20-ը կմեկնեն Մոլդովա եւ Գերմանիա` մասնակցելու, համապատասխանաբար, Մոլդովայի ու Հունաստանի հավաքականների հետ նախատեսված ընկերական հանդիպումներին: Մայիսի 28-ին Տիրասպոլում մեր թիմը կմրցի Մոլդովայի ընտրանու հետ, իսկ հունիսի 1-ին գերմանական Օֆենբախ քաղաքում ուժերը կչափի հույների հետ: Նշենք նաև, որ առաջին անգամ Հայաստանի հավաքական է հրավիրվել Երևանի «Արարատի» հարձակվող Մարկոս Պիզելին:

Ստորև ներկայացնում ենք Հայաստանի ազգային հավաքական հրավիրված ֆուտբոլիստների ընդլայնված ցուցակը`

*Դարպասապահներ`*

Գևորգ Կասպարով («Ռահահան», Իրան)
Գրիգոր Մելիքսեթյան («Փյունիկ»)

*Պաշտպաններ`*

Սարգիս Հովսեփյան («Փյունիկ»)
Ռոբերտ Արզումանյան («Ռանդերս», Դանիա)
Կարեն Դոխոյան («Փյունիկ»)
Ալեքսանդր Թադևոսյան («Վիտեբսկ», Բելառուս)
Աղվան Մկրտչյան («Գոմել», Բելառուս)

*Կիսապաշտպաններ`*

Արարատ Առաքելյան («Մետալուրգ», Ուկրաինա)
Լեւոն Պաչաջյան («ԳԱԻՍ», Շվեդիա)
Արթուր Ոսկանյան («Վիտեբսկ», Բելառուս)
Արթուր Մինասյան («Արարատ»)
Ռոմիկ Խաչատրյան («ԱՊՈՊ Կինիրաս», Կիպրոս)
Արտավազդ Քարամյան («Պոլիտեխնիկա», Տիմիշոարա, Ռումինիա)
Կարեն Ալեքսանյան («Բանանց»)
Վահագն Մինասյան («Արարատ») 

*Հարձակվողներ`*

Էդգար Մանուչարյան («Այաքս», Հոլանդիա)
Գեւորգ Ղազարյան («Փյունիկ»)
Սամվել Մելքոնյան («Մետալուրգ», Ուկրաինա)
Համլետ Մխիթարյան («Ռահահան», Իրան)
Արա Հակոբյան («Զիմբրու», Մոլդովա)
*Մարկոս Պիզելի* («Արարատ»)
Արման Քարամյան («Պոլիտեխնիկա», Տիմիշոարա, Ռումինիա)


աղբյուրը FFA.AM

----------


## Երվանդ

Մարկոսը փաստորեն արդեն կարա խաղա, լավ նորություն էր :Hands Up:

----------


## John

դժգոհ եմ կազմից… ՀՐԱՅՐ ՄԿՈՅԱՆԻՆ ՊԵՏՔ Է ՀՐԱՎԻՐԵԼ ՀԱՎԱՔԱԿԱՆ, Կարեն Դոխոյանը արդեն չի կարողանում ջահելների հետևից հասնի…

----------


## John

*Հայաստանի ազգային հավաքականը վաղը կմեկնի Մոլդովա*
Մայիսի 27-ին վաղ առավոտյան Հայաստանի ազգային հավաքականը կմեկնի Տիրասպոլ, որտեղ կշարուրնակի նախապատրաստվել մայիսի 28-ին կայանալիք Մոլդովայի ընտրանու հետ ընկերական հանդիպմանը: Մոլդովա – Հայաստան մրցավեճը տեղի կունենա Տիրասպոլի «Շերիֆ» մարզադաշտում Երևանի ժամանակով 21:00-ին: Իսկ այնուհետև մեր հավաքականը կուղևորվի գերմանական Օֆենբախ քաղաք, որտեղ հունիսի մեկին ընկերական խաղ կանցկացնի Հունաստանի ընտրանու հետ: Հունաստան – Հայաստան մրցավեճը տեղի կունենա Օֆենբախի «Բիբերեր Բերգ» մարզադաշտում Երևանի ժամանակով 23:15-ին:

Ստորև նեկայացնում ենք այն 20 ֆուտբոլիստի ցուցակը, ովքեր կմեկնեն Մոլդովա, իսկ այնուհետև էլ` Գերմանիա` 

Դարպասապահներ`

Գևորգ Կասպարով («Ռահահան», Իրան)
Գրիգոր Մելիքսեթյան («Փյունիկ»)

Պաշտպաններ`

Սարգիս Հովսեփյան («Փյունիկ»)
Ռոբերտ Արզումանյան («Ռանդերս», Դանիա)
Կարեն Դոխոյան («Փյունիկ»)
Ալեքսանդր Թադևոսյան («Վիտեբսկ», Բելառուս)
Աղվան Մկրտչյան («Գոմել», Բելառուս)

Կիսապաշտպաններ`

Արարատ Առաքելյան («Մետալուրգ», Ուկրաինա)
Լեւոն Պաչաջյան («ԳԱԻՍ», Շվեդիա)
Արթուր Ոսկանյան («Վիտեբսկ», Բելառուս)
Արթուր Մինասյան («Արարատ»)
Կառլեն Մկրտչյան («Փյունիկ»)
Կարեն Ալեքսանյան («Բանանց»)
Վահագն Մինասյան («Արարատ») 

Հարձակվողներ`

Էդգար Մանուչարյան («Այաքս», Հոլանդիա)
Գեւորգ Ղազարյան («Փյունիկ»)
Սամվել Մելքոնյան («Մետալուրգ», Ուկրաինա)
Համլետ Մխիթարյան («Ռահահան», Իրան)
Արա Հակոբյան («Զիմբրու», Մոլդովա)
Մարկոս Պիզելի («Արարատ»)
www.ffa.am

----------


## Cesare

*2 - 2 
Ափսոս էր : Արա Հակոբյանը ... չգիտեմ թե ]ի ետ տղու մոտ հավաքականում ոշիբան չի ստացվում :
Պաչաջյանը մալադեց , ՀԱԼԱԼԱ :
Բայց դե պտի կրեինք :*

----------


## John

Այսօր, ժամը 21.00-ին Երևանի ժամանակով, տեղի կունենա Լիտվա-Հայաստան ըկերական հանդիպումը: Հայաստանի հավաքականը Լիտվա է մեկնել բավականին երիտասարդացված կազմով, քանի որ ըստ թիմի մարզիչ Վարդան Մինասյանի՝ խաղի հիմնական նպատակը երիտասարդներին փորձարկելն է:

----------

Malxas (10.08.2011), Vaio (10.08.2011)

----------


## John

Կարոտել եմ էն ժամանակները, երբ Սպորտ բաժինը ակտիվ էր... կարոտել եմ...
Սուձյա+Հունաստան-Բերեզովսկի 0-2
Հունաստան-Հայաստան 1-0

----------


## John

ՀՖՖ-ն Ալբանիայի համապատասխան կառույցի հետ պայմնավորվածություն է ձեռք բերել օգոստոսի 14ին Ալբանիայում ընկերական հանդիպում անցկացնելու մասին

----------


## Sagittarius

> ՀՖՖ-ն Ալբանիայի համապատասխան կառույցի հետ պայմնավորվածություն է ձեռք բերել օգոստոսի 14ին Ալբանիայում ընկերական հանդիպում անցկացնելու մասին


հահա, նեմեցնե՞լն ա ալբանացի  :Jpit:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

ԱՄԷ-Հայաստան` 3:4

Հենոն դուբլ արեց, Ռումյան Հովսեփյանն ու Լևոն Հայրապետյանը մեկական գոլ խփեցին: Ոչի՞նչ, որ մեր արաբ եղբայրների անունները չնայեմ գրեմ, մեկ է` անգիր չեմ հիշելու  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (27.05.2014), E-la Via (27.05.2014), insider (27.05.2014), Մուշու (07.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Ռումյան Հովսեփյանն ու Լևոն Հայրապետյանը նորամուտի խաղում գոլ խփեցին


 Ռումյան Հովսեփյանն ու Լևոն Հայրապետյանը  *Ռումյան Հովսեփյանի* նորամուտի խաղում գոլ խփեցին  :LOL: 
Սիրուն խաղ էր, որը ցույց տվեց թե՛ մեր թիմի առավելությունները, թե՛ թերությունները: Հույս ունեմ՝ Շալանդ պապիկը ճիշտ հետևություններ կանի:
Շա՜տ դժգոհ եմ Հարոյանի խաղից: Էդ տղեն վերջերս փոխանակ շարունակի ռաջադիմել, մի բան էլ նահանջում ա... չգիտեմ ինչնումն ա խնդիրը, բայց պետք չի տենց, առանց էդ էլ քիչ ունենք նորմալ, հավաքականի մակարդակի պաշտպաններ...

----------

Նաիրուհի (27.05.2014)

----------


## insider

> ԱՄԷ-Հայաստան` 3:4
> 
> Հենոն դուբլ արեց, Ռումյան Հովսեփյանն ու Լևոն Հայրապետյանը նորամուտի խաղում գոլ խփեցին: Ոչի՞նչ, որ մեր արաբ եղբայրների անունները չնայեմ գրեմ, մեկ է` անգիր չեմ հիշելու


էտ լավ ա, որ էդքան խփեցինք, բայց երեք բաց թողած գնդակն էլ նոր մարզիչին մտածելու տեղ պիտի տա, էն էլ ԱՄԷ-ից

----------

Տրիբուն (27.05.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Մեկի անունը կարծեմ Աբդուռահման էր  :Jpit: :

Ես էլ հենց արաբերենով էի դիտում. Կառլենը Մարչյան էր, Արազը` Հայրապետյան, սալամաթ, ալլահ, սալամաթ:
Մերոնք ավելի բարձր մակարդակ ունեին. հաշիվը մի կողմ թողնենք: Իրենց նորամուտը նշողներն էլ լավ տպավորություն թողեցին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեկի անունը կարծեմ Աբդուռահման էր :
> 
> Ես էլ հենց արաբերենով էի դիտում. Կառլենը Մարչյան էր, Արազը` Հայրապետյան, սալամաթ, ալլահ, սալամաթ:
> Մերոնք ավելի բարձր մակարդակ ունեին. հաշիվը մի կողմ թողնենք: Իրենց նորամուտը նշողներն էլ լավ տպավորություն թողեցին:


Բայց աբդուռախմանները իրեք հատ գոլ խփե՞ն  :Sad:

----------


## Guest

Շատ լավ խաղ էր: Գոհ եմ տղեքից: Շարունակել աշխատել և մենք հաստատ եվրո-ին մասնակից կլինենք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց աբդուռախմանները իրեք հատ գոլ խփե՞ն


Հաշիվը մի կողմ թողնելը խաղամակարդակների տարբերությունը շեշտելու համար գրեցի, թե չէ ոչ ոք, կարծում եմ, գոհ չի այս հաշվից:

Ընդ որում, արաբների` ստանդարտը իրացնելու ժամանակ մեր պատից մեկ ֆուտբոլիստ ընդամենը ցատկեց. այսինքն` մյուսները "պատ"-ը բառացի էին ընկալել Ճ: Եթե թերությունները նշենք, ուրեմն, ինչպես բոլորդ, ես էլ կառանձնացնեմ պաշտպանությունը: Բայց, ընդհանուր առմամբ, վատ խաղ չէր:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Խաղը լավն էր, բայց աշխատելու շատ տեղ ունենք։ Երկրորդ հարկում չկանք ընդհանրապես, կարծեմ առաջին անգամ էի հավաքականում գլխով գոլ տեսնում։

Անկյունայիններից երկու գոլ բաց թողնելը, էն էլ գրեթե առանց օդային պայքարի, տխուր իրողություն էր։ Սենց Գերմանիան ամեն անկյունայինից գոլ կխփի։

Ռումյանը ապրի, հրաշալի խաղաց, չնայած առաջին խաղում հասցրեց դեղին քարտ էլ ստանալ։ Կարծում եմ՝ Շալանդը հետևություններ կանի և´ պաշտպանության վիճակից, և´ երկրորդ հարկում խաղի բացակայությունից, և´ ֆուտբոլիստների՝ էսօր ցուցադրած խաղից։

Հ.Գ. Արաբների 7 համարը լավն էր  :Blush:

----------

Տրիբուն (27.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ... Բայց, ընդհանուր առմամբ, վատ խաղ չէր:


Իսկ ինձ խաղը դուր չեկավ, չհաշված մեր չորս գոլերը  :LOL:  Մի տեսակ սպոնտան, խառը-խշտիկ, տխուր վիճակ էր ...կազմակերպվածություն զրո ... ոնց որ առանց մարզիչի եկած լինեին խաղալու: Տպավորությունն էն էր, որ մարզիչը ամեն ձև ուղղակի ուզում ա նորամուտը հաղթանակով լինի, ոնց ուզում ա լինի, քացով, լոմով, զոռով, անհատական խաղով .. մենակ ախպերական մի ձևի կրեք էլի:   

Հույս ունենանք, որ էս անգամ ուղղակի հաղթելու նպատակ էր դրված ամեն ձև ու դա արեցին, իսկ մյուս խաղերին ավելի լուրջ մարզչական աշխատանք կտեսնենք:

----------


## romanista

Երեքից երկուսը մեր ընդունած գոլերի կերանք անկյունայիններից հետո: Էդ նշանակում ա, որ ստանդարտների ժամանակ պաշտպանվելու վրա մերոնք շատ-շատ պտի աշխատեն, անիմաստ տեղը ավելի կարևոր խաղերում գոլ չուտելու համար:
ԱՄԷ-ն իրա սովորական խաղն էր խաղում, հեռահար փոխանցումներ, կախումներ, հեռվից հարվածներ, գրոհներ կենտրոնով: Իսկ մերոնք հաստատ իրենց հնարավորություններից ցածր հանդես եկան:

----------

John (29.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.05.2014)

----------


## John

ԱՄԷ-Հայաստան 3-4
Այսօր՝ Ալժիր-Հայաստան, ժամը 20:00 Երևանի ժամանակով ու Արմենիայի եթերում )))

----------


## John

Հայաստանի հավաքականը Ալժիրի աչքերով
Ալժիրի հավաքականն ըստ   Տոտալֆուտբոլ.am-ի
Ալժիրի հավաքականն ըստ Արմսպորտ.am-ի
Ալժիրի հավաքանի մասին. անցյալն ու ներկան, ըստ Արմֆուտբոլ.com-իl

----------


## insider

Լավ էլի արա, ու՞ր են մեր պաշտպանները, դաշտու՞մ են… Ալժիր-Հայաստան 2։0 ։ Դեռ խաղի սկիզբն է։

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2014)

----------


## John

> Լավ էլի արա, ու՞ր են մեր պաշտպանները, դաշտու՞մ են… Ալժիր-Հայաստան 2։0 ։ Դեռ խաղի սկիզբն է։


Ալեքսը դաշտում է, ուրիշ պաշտպան չի երևում ինչ-որ

----------

insider (31.05.2014)

----------


## insider

…դե խնդրեմ, խոսքերիս ապացույցը, 3։0 - էլի պաշտպանների մեղքով

----------


## Տրիբուն

Որ ԱՄԷ հետ անցած խաղից հետո ասում էի խուժան խաղ էր, չէիք հավատում

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մուստաֆաները առաջին խաղակեսին երեք գոլ խփեցին ու գնացին քնելու ... շատ տխուր վիճակ էր մերոնց մոտ, շատ ...

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2014), insider (31.05.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Խայտառակություն էր: Այնքան վատ էին խաղում, որ նույնիսկ մրցավարին չեմ կարողանում մեղադրել, թեև շատ վատ վարեց խաղը, միայն վերջին 5 րոպեում հիշեց, որ մոտը սուլիչ կա: Պաշտպանություն չունենք:

----------


## insider

Ուրեմն սենց մի հատ բան կա չէ, ասում են չեմ ուզում ուրախանամ, որովհետև հեսա մի հատ վատ բան լինելու ա: Էտ իմ մոտ միշտ կատարվելա` կապված Հայաստանի հավաքականի խաղերի հետ: Մի հաղթանակ, մի երկու հատ անկապ խաղ, չնայած Տրիբունի հետ համաձայն եմ, ԱՄԷ հետ խաղն էլ տպավորիչ չէր: Շարունակվում ա մեր հավաքականի երկարամյա ավանդույթը մի խաղ լավ խաղալու կամ հաղթելու հետո անհաջողությունների շարք: Իրականում շատ ավելի պարզ ա: Մենք չենք կարողանում հասնել այն մակարդակին, որ ունենանք կայուն խաղ: Թեկուզ պարտություններով, ոչ ոքիներով, բայց կայուն խաղ: Ես չեմ հիշում նման բան: Միշտ կտրուկ վերելքներ են կամ կտրուկ վայրէջքներ: 
Բայց որ մտածում եմ, ախր դրա բոլոր նախադրյալնները ոնցոր թե ունենք է:

Հ.Գ. Տրիբուն ջան, որ ասում էիր աֆրիկյան երկիր ա դառնալու չեմպիոն, կարողա՞ Ալժիրին նկատի ունեիր  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (01.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հ.Գ. Տրիբուն ջան, որ ասում էիր աֆրիկյան երկիր ա դառնալու չեմպիոն, կարողա՞ Ալժիրին նկատի ունեիր


Գանա ...

----------

insider (05.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

էս ոչ մեկը չի ուզու՞մ էսօրվա խաղը քննարկի: Որ ասում եմ քուչի խուժան ֆուտբոլ ենք խաղում, չեք հավատում:

----------

insider (07.06.2014), Մուշու (07.06.2014), Յոհաննես (07.06.2014), Շինարար (07.06.2014)

----------


## John

> էս ոչ մեկը չի ուզու՞մ էսօրվա խաղը քննարկի: Որ ասում եմ քուչի խուժան ֆուտբոլ ենք խաղում, չեք հավատում:


Քննարկելու բան էլ չկա ախր...

----------

Շինարար (07.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քննարկելու բան էլ չկա ախր...


Պախարակենք գոնե, սրտներս հովանա ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մարդ չկա՞, որ ուզում ա արգելափակվի: Կանչենք թող մի հատ քֆուր տա:

----------

Vaio (07.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Պախարակենք գոնե, սրտներս հովանա ...


Դե պետք ա գոնե խաղ լինի, որ քննարկենք...  ես էսօր տեսա ծերացած Ռոման, հետ զարգացած Ռոբ ու Հարոյան, սատկած Մկոյան, հենակետային չկար, Մանուչարյանը ինչպես միշտ,  Հենոն... լավ տղայա։  Յուրան...  մտքերով Անգլիայում էր, ու էդ ֆոնի վրա մենակ Ղազարյանի խաղը մի՜  քիչ հաջողված կարելի ա համարել...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մարդ չկա՞, որ ուզում ա արգելափակվի: Կանչենք թող մի հատ քֆուր տա:


Սա կատակ ա, ժող, սադրանքի չենթարկվեք  :Jpit: :

----------


## Մուշու

Ես ինքս խաղը չեմ դիտել, բայց հաշիվը իմանալուց հետո ինձ զգացի ջախջախված: Այդպիսի խայտառակ պարտություն  :Sad:

----------


## insider

Խաղը, ցավոք, չկարողացա դիտել: Բայց կողքի սենյակից լսում էի դիտողների արձագանքը: Հետո նայեցի հաշիվն ու ապշեցի: Բան չեմ ասի բուն խաղի, անհատական խաղացողների  և այլնի մասին: Բայց փորձեմ ստատիստիկ վերլուծություն անեմ:

Առաջին խաղակեսից հետո 0:0 : Հետո Գրեմանիան առաջ է անցնում: Հենոս հավասարեցնում է հաշիվը: Հմմ, վատ չի: Ու հետո ինչ ա կատարվում: 18 րոպեում Գերմանական մեքենան ջախջախում ա մեր թիմին: Ինչա դա նշանակում: Որ 72 րոպե տախտակի վրայի հավասար հաշիվը թվացյալ հավասարություն ա: Որ միջինը 3,5 րոպեն մեկ գոլ ուտելը, թեկուզ Գերմանիայից, ասում ա, որ մեր թիմն էլ, մարզիչն էլ պատրաստ չեն նման ճնշման դիմակայելու, նման մակարդակի: Իչպես նախորդ գրառումներումս նշել եմ մեզ, կայուն խաղ է պետք, կայուն, որ չկոտրվենք: Եթե խաղում մի 10 րոպե լավ խաղ ենք անցկացնում, գոնե մնացած ժամանակը դրանից մի 100 անգամ վատ չխաղանք, պահենք: Թե ֆիզ. պատրաստությունը, թե մարզչի տակտիկան, թե հոգեբանականը: Այսքանը:

----------

Տրիբուն (07.06.2014)

----------


## Malxas

Մինչև 2-րդ գոլը մեր թիմը վատ չէր խաղում: Մեր դժբախտությունը սկսվեց երկրորդ գոլին նախորդող դրվագում, երբ մեր աջ եզրայինը գլխապատառ առաջ վազեց գնդակը խլելու, արդյունքում կորցրեց դիրքը և գերմանացիրները շատ հեշտ գոլ խփեցին: Ցավոք գոլերի տեսագրության մեջ չի երևում, թե ով էր, բայց չեմ զարմանա, եթե Հարոյանը լիներ:

----------


## John

> Մինչև 2-րդ գոլը մեր թիմը վատ չէր խաղում: Մեր դժբախտությունը սկսվեց երկրորդ գոլին նախորդող դրվագում, երբ մեր աջ եզրայինը գլխապատառ առաջ վազեց գնդակը խլելու, արդյունքում կորցրեց դիրքը և գերմանացիրները շատ հեշտ գոլ խփեցին: Ցավոք գոլերի տեսագրության մեջ չի երևում, թե ով էր, բայց չեմ զարմանա, եթե Հարոյանը լիներ:


Հարոյանն էր Մալխաս ջան

----------

Malxas (08.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Առաջին խաղակեսից հետո տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, որ մեր պաշտպանությունը շատ լավն է, բայց հետո պարզ դարձավ, որ Գերմանիայի լավ խաղացողները դեռևս դաշտ դուրս չէին եկել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ժողովուրդ, ձեզ շատ հույս մի տվեք - էս պահի դրությամբ մեր հավաքականի մոտ ահավոր փնթի վիճակ ա: Նոր մարզիչը եղած չեղած մի հաշիվ ա: Անհասկանալի ա թե ինչ ա դաշտում Եդիգարյանը անում: Մանուչարյանը շուտվանից ֆուտբոլ չի խաղում, ու իրա հավաքականում լինելը լրիվ անիմաստ ա: Պաշտպանությունը լրիվ թողնված ա ինքնահոսի - ով ոնց գիտի, տենց պաշտպանվում ա: Գերմայիայից կերած վեց գոլը նույն բանն ա, ինչ-որ Ալժիրից ու ԱՄԷ-ից կերած երեքական գոլերը: Երեք խաղում բաղ թողած 12 գնդակ, կատակ բան չի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չնայած, Մարկո Ռոյսին ֆինալից զրկելը չորս խփած գոլին հավասար ա:

----------

